# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  adslgr.com: IPv6 enabled

## NeK

Από σήμερα το αγαπημένο σας site λειτουργεί και σε IPv6, τη νέα έκδοση του πρωτοκόλλου επικοινωνίας του διαδικτύου.

Με δεδομένη την εξάντληση των IPv4 διευθύνσεων, η μετάβαση στο νέο πρωτόκολλο κρίνεται πλέον απαραίτητη, γι αυτό και εμείς με την σειρά μας φροντίσαμε να είμαστε ένα από τα πρώτα ελληνικά sites που θα είμαστε έτοιμοι να υποδεχτούμε την IPv6 Day που θα γίνει στις 8 Ιουνίου του 2011, όπου όλοι οι μεγάλοι πάροχοι περιεχομένου θα διαθέσουν τις υπηρεσίες τους, δοκιμαστικά, για ένα ολόκληρο 24άωρο μέσω IPv6.

Έχουμε ήδη περάσει τα τεχνικά τεστ του επίσημου IPv6 Forum και αναμένουμε από μέρα σε μέρα την πιστοποίηση μας και την περίληψή μας στην λίστα με τους IPv6 enabled ιστοτόπους.

Έτσι λοιπόν όσοι/ες έχετε IPv6 σύνδεση, από σήμερα έχετε πλήρη πρόσβαση στο www.adslgr.com εξ' ολοκλήρου μέσω IPv6.

Το *Ιnternet Protocol Version 6* είναι μία νέα έκδοση του διαδικτυακού πρωτοκόλλου (IP) διαμέσου του οποίου υλοποιούνται οι συνδέσεις δικτύου και  έρχεται να αντικαταστήσει το υπάρχον IPv4. Ένας από τους σημαντικότερους  λόγους για την αντικατάσταση του IPv4 είναι η *εξάντληση* των  διαθέσιμων διευθύνσεων δικτύου. Επίσης προσφέρει βελτιωμένη δρομολόγηση και τεχνική ευκολία στην επικοινωνία μεταξύ των υπολογιστών.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το IPv6 θα βρείτε στην ιστοσελίδα της Ελληνικής Ομάδας Δράσης IPv6, που προωθεί το νέο αυτό πρωτόκολλο και περιέχει πληροφορίες και συχνές ερωταπαντήσεις για όλα τα θέματα που αφορούν το IPv6. Στην Ομάδα Δράσης συμμετέχει και το adslgr.com από τον Ιούνιο του 2010.

Όσοι/ες θέλετε να το δοκιμάσετε, μπορείτε να το κάνετε χρησιμοποιώντας το ipv6 tunnel που προσφέρει το ΕΔΕΤ, ή να απευθυνθείτε στον πάροχό σας. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε πως ο ΟΤΕ για τους πελάτες του δοκιμάζει αυτές τις ημέρες πιλοτικά πρόσβαση IPv6. Περισσότερες οδηγίες και πληροφορίες θα βρείτε εδώ.

Σας καλούμε λοιπόν να το δοκιμάσετε και εσείς και να μας γράψετε την γνώμη και την εμπειρία σας.

----------


## TuRRiCaN

:Thumbup: 

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## jkoukos

Συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μια φορά :Smile:

----------


## Seitman

Με το καλό...  :One thumb up: 

Αν και αυτό με την IPv6 day δεν το κατάλαβα. Όσοι δεν έχουμε IPv6 routers, εκείνη τη μέρα δε θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα?  :Thinking:

----------


## thodoris12

Μπράβο και από εμένα!  :Respekt:

----------


## jim68

Πρωτοπόροι όπως πάντα.   :Respekt:

----------


## honda22

Άντε με το καλό!  :Clap:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αν και αυτό με την IPv6 day δεν το κατάλαβα. Όσοι δεν έχουμε IPv6 routers, εκείνη τη μέρα δε θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=466833

----------


## Spank

Μπράβο Παιδιά και απο εμένα

----------


## NiKapa

Μπραβο κατ'αρχην αλλα η Ελληνικη ομαδα Δρασης κτλ δεν προσφερει <συχνες ερωτησεις κι απαντησεις > παρα μονο λινκς εδω κι εκει κι ουτε ακρη βγαινει 
Πολυ νωρις

Edit Οκ Τωρα το ειδα

----------


## ChrisGa

Μια ερώτηση.
Τι θα πει εξ ολοκλήρου ΙP V6;Αν στην διαδρομή βρίσκεται δρομολογητής IP V4;Εκεί τι γίνεται;

----------


## Simpleton

Συγχαρητήρια  :Smile: 
Συνδέομαι χωρίς πρόβλημα μέσω του tunnel του ΕΔΕΤ.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Άντε μπράβο, καλορίζικο!

----------


## karetsos

> Συγχαρητήρια 
> Συνδέομαι χωρίς πρόβλημα μέσω του tunnel του ΕΔΕΤ.


υπάρχει φως στην άκρη του tunnel...... :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## Necordeath

Συγχαρητήρια! Δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο, όλα λειτουργουν φυσιολογικά  :Respekt:

----------


## arkara

Προφανώς δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στον κώδικα του site έτσι?

----------


## tsigarid

To test-ipv6 μου λέει:



> Congratulations! You appear to have both IPv4 and IPv6 internet working. If a publisher publishes to IPv6, your browser will connect using IPv6. *Note: Your browser appears to prefer IPv4 over IPv6 when given the choice.*


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι συνδέομαι πάντα με IPv4 εκτός αν το site έχει αποκλειστικά IPv6 σύνδεση, σωστά; Πως αλλάζει αυτό στον firefox;

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Καταφέρατε να περάσετε το Tunnel Broker σε Windows 7 x64;




> This version of Windows is *NOT* supported ()


EDIT: Τελικά έτρεξε  :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

Ωραία, παίζει οκ με το tunneling  :One thumb up:

----------


## cca

> To test-ipv6 μου λέει:
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι συνδέομαι πάντα με IPv4 εκτός αν το site έχει αποκλειστικά IPv6 σύνδεση, σωστά; Πως αλλάζει αυτό στον firefox;


Δεν είναι θέμα Firefox αλλά των Windows. Αν δουν οτι παίρνουν IPv6 που ξεκινάει με [2002:] τότε ξέρουν οτι χρησιμοποιείς tunnel και προτιμούν το IPv4 αντι του IPv6.

Ως συμμετέχων στο πιλοτικό IPv6 του ΟΤΕ δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα, αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό εδώ το νήμα ούτε καν θα είχα προσέξει οτι συνδέομαι μέσω IPv6 στο adslgr.com πλέον. Ομαλότατη μετάβαση.

----------


## nnn

λάθος και εγώ με tunnel παίζω τώρα αλλά ο FF προτιμάει IpV6




> Congratulations! You appear to have both IPv4 and IPv6 internet working. If a publisher publishes to IPv6, your browser will connect using IPv6. Your browser prefers IPv6 over IPv4 when given the choice (this is the expected outcome).

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ποιος είπε ότι είναι το αγαπημένο μας site  :Razz:

----------


## cca

> λάθος και εγώ με tunnel παίζω τώρα αλλά ο FF προτιμάει IpV6


Τι τύπου tunnel? Η περίπτωση που ανέφερα ισχύει μόνο για κλασικό 6to4 tunnel που δίνει prefix με πρώτο στοιχείο το [2002], δεν ισχύει όμως για tunnel απο brokers που δίνουν άλλα prefixes.

----------


## tsigarid

Πως τσεκάρω ποια ip προτιμάει ο FF;

........Auto merged post: tsigarid πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τι τύπου tunnel? Η περίπτωση που ανέφερα ισχύει μόνο για κλασικό *6to4 tunnel* που δίνει prefix με πρώτο στοιχείο το [2002], δεν ισχύει όμως για tunnel απο brokers που δίνουν άλλα prefixes.


Αυτό έχω εγώ, δεν ξέρω για το 2002 prefix.

----------


## nnn

> Τι τύπου tunnel? Η περίπτωση που ανέφερα ισχύει μόνο για κλασικό 6to4 tunnel που δίνει prefix με πρώτο στοιχείο το [2002], δεν ισχύει όμως για tunnel απο brokers που δίνουν άλλα prefixes.


ok νόμιζα πως έλεγες για brokers

----------


## cca

Εδώ σχετική ερώτηση στα forums τις Microsoft: http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...1-e2e5d7d9704f

Κι εδώ το RFC3484 "Default Address Selection for Internet Protocol version 6 (IPv6)": http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3484.txt

----------


## Simpleton

> Πως τσεκάρω ποια ip προτιμάει ο FF;
> (...)


http://ipv6-test.com/

----------


## nnn

> Πως τσεκάρω ποια ip προτιμάει ο FF;
> 
> ........Auto merged post: tsigarid πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Αυτό έχω εγώ, δεν ξέρω για το 2002 prefix.


about**:config
και δώσε ipv στο φίλτρο

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Πολλά μπράβο στο adslgr.com για την κίνηση αυτή!  :One thumb up: 

Τα υπόλοιπα ελληνικά και μη sites/forums θα πρέπει να πάρουν παράδειγμα και να αποκτήσουν και αυτά πρόσβαση με το νέο πρωτόκολλο αν και ακόμη μόνο ο ΟΤΕ φαίνεται να την ψάχνει...  :Razz: 

Και πάλι  :Respekt:

----------


## harris

Άντε να τα δούμε και στην πράξη όλα αυτά, και όχι μόνο με tunneling  :Wink:

----------


## GoofyX

Πω πω... Πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσω το ipv6 USE flag στο Gentoo μου.  :Smile:   :Razz: 

Άντε μπράβο παιδιά. Όπως πάντα πρωτοπόροι.

----------


## Breezaki

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά!

----------


## manosone

Eπι του πρακτεου για εμας τους ipv4 υπαρχει καποια αλλαγη?

----------


## giraios

Μπράβο που τολμάτε τόσο νωρίς να δοκιμάσετε....Για άλλη μια φορά πρωτοπόροι.

----------


## psyxakias

Καλή αρχή!  :One thumb up:  (posted από IPv6 IP  :Very Happy: )

----------


## sakis18

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nm96027

Nα δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον Nεκτάριο και τον Evilhawk που προχώρησαν το θέμα, που επίλυσαν τις δυσκολίες και το adslgr.com είναι πλέον στο ipv6!  :Thumbs up: 

Είμαι περήφανος ως μέλος που ανήκω σε αυτήν την κοινότητα!

----------


## darax

Μπράβο Παίδες ,πάντά μπροστά ,πάντα πρωτοπόροι !!

----------


## Νικαετός

Τα θερμά συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα σε Νεκτέριο και EvilHawk. Πάντα τέτοια παιδιά, ευχαριστούμε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μπράβο σας παιδιά  :Smile:

----------


## soularav

Πρωτοπόροι όπως πάντα.  
Οι άλλοι..... απλά θα ακολουθούν!!!!!    :Respekt:

----------


## dpa2006

συγχαρητηρια παιδια!  :Clap:  :One thumb up: 
με το καλό!
παντα πρωτοποροι.

----------


## mob

Μπράβο μας, και μπράβο στο Νεκτέριο και στον EvilHawk καλά να πάθουμε  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

:dance: 



```
Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [2001:1828:0:6::2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  2001:648:2000:3e9::
  2     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  2001:648:2000:f7::200
  3     6 ms     7 ms     7 ms  grnetRouter.ntua-primary.koletti-1.access-link.grnet.gr [2001:648:2ffd:3323:2::1]
  4     9 ms     7 ms     7 ms  eie2-to-koletti1.backbone.grnet.gr [2001:648:2fff:311::2]
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  grnet.rt1.ath2.gr.geant2.net [2001:798:19:10aa::1]
  6    60 ms    60 ms    59 ms  as0.rt1.vie.at.geant2.net [2001:798:cc:1001:1901::5]
  7    72 ms    77 ms    72 ms  so-6-0-0.rt1.fra.de.geant2.net [2001:798:cc:1001:1401::2]
  8    79 ms    79 ms    79 ms  so-4-0-0.rt1.ams.nl.geant2.net [2001:798:cc:1401:2201::6]
  9    88 ms    88 ms    87 ms  as1.rt1.lon.uk.geant2.net [2001:798:cc:2201:2801::2]
 10   338 ms    93 ms    99 ms  2001:450:2002:6f::1
 11   178 ms   178 ms   178 ms  2001:450:2002:23a::2
 12   178 ms   236 ms   178 ms  ten3-2.core-1.xlhost.com [2001:1828::10]
 13   178 ms   177 ms   178 ms  2001:1828::92
 14   267 ms   184 ms   264 ms  www.adslgr.com [2001:1828:0:6::2]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## blade_

keep on the good job  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

:One thumb up:

----------


## dzadelis

Πάντα μπροστά και πρωτοπόροι... Μπράβο!!!

----------


## subzer0

Κι απο μένα συχαρίκια και πολλά μπράβο και ξεκιναω διάβασμα για να ξεστραβωθω γιατι δεν έχω πάρει μυρωδιά για όλα αυτά τα IPv-τετοια.  :Embarassed:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Embarassed: 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## aiolos.01

Ωραία όταν αποκτήσω και v6 σύνδεση θα ξέρω ποιό site να δοκιμάσω.  :Smile:

----------


## marios32

Μπράβο στους Founders  :Razz:  που είναι τόσο μπροστά  :Smile:  

Θα το δοκιμάσω και εγω άυριο. :Worthy:   :Clap:  :Respekt:  :Clap:  :Worthy:

----------


## mosaic

άλλο ένα προβάδισμα της τεχνολογικής κοινότητας *aDSLgr.com*! ! ! ! 

Συγχαρητήρια μπράβο σας!!  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## karetsos

Συγχαρητήρια!!! κανονικά έπρεπε να κερνάτε και λουκουμάκι!!  :Razz:

----------


## gkandir

Μπράβο παιδιά!  :Respekt: 

Να δούμε πότε να γίνουν συμβατοί και οι ISPs με το προτόκολο IPv6. Ελπίζω σύντομα.

----------


## pat122

Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα παιδιά.. Είστε πρωτοπόροι...

----------


## KernelPanic

Τα συγχαρητήρια κι απο μενα.  :Respekt:

----------


## scar11

Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να ενημερώσει και μένα τον αδαή πώς ΕΝΑ SITE αναβαθμίζεται σε IP6; Γιατί, εγώ όσον ξέρω το IP6 εχει να κάνει με την διευθυνσιοδότηση του Internet Protocol. Να μου πείτε για server, για rooter κλπ το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά για site, που κολλάει το IP4 ή IP6; Το html (HyperText Markup Language) ναι, έχει φτάσει στο 5. Αυτό έχει σχέση με το site. Φωτίστε με λίγο ρε παιδιά.

----------


## tsekouras

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα!

----------


## Unreal

> Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να ενημερώσει και μένα τον αδαή πώς ΕΝΑ SITE αναβαθμίζεται σε IP6; Γιατί, εγώ όσον ξέρω το IP6 εχει να κάνει με την διευθυνσιοδότηση του Internet Protocol. Να μου πείτε για server, για rooter κλπ το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά για site, που κολλάει το IP4 ή IP6; Το html (HyperText Markup Language) ναι, έχει φτάσει στο 5. Αυτό έχει σχέση με το site. Φωτίστε με λίγο ρε παιδιά.


 Και εγώ έχω την ίδια απορία. Πιθανότατα εννοείται εμμέσως πλην σαφώς ότι ο server όπου βρίσκεται το www.adslgr.com απέκτησε IPv6 διεύθυνση.

Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα (αν και μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι πανηγυρίζουμε χωρίς να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος, δεν αλλάζει και τίποτα εκτός από την διεύθυνση ).

----------


## atrias

> ..πώς ΕΝΑ SITE αναβαθμίζεται σε IP6;...


σημαίνει καταρχήν ότι το DNS δείχνει (και) σε IPv6 διεύθυνση και φυσικά ότι ο server έχει πλέον (και) IPv6 διεύθυνση

----------


## nm96027

> Και εγώ έχω την ίδια απορία. Πιθανότατα εννοείται εμμέσως πλην σαφώς ότι ο server όπου βρίσκεται το www.adslgr.com απέκτησε IPv6 διεύθυνση.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα (αν και μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι πανηγυρίζουμε χωρίς να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος, δεν αλλάζει και τίποτα εκτός από την διεύθυνση ).


Δεν είναι μόνο ο server που πήρε ipv6 διεύθυνση, αλλά έπρεπε να γίνουν και άλλα πράγματα από την δική μας μεριά προκειμένου να δουλεύουν όλα οκ.

----------


## paraskdi

Είναι καλό να είσαι μπροστάρης.
Μπράβο. :One thumb up:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεν είναι μόνο ο server που πήρε ipv6 διεύθυνση, αλλά έπρεπε να γίνουν και άλλα πράγματα από την δική μας μεριά προκειμένου να δουλεύουν όλα οκ.


Λεπτομέρειες δεν έχει? 

Καθαρά για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους..  :Razz:

----------


## Petros

χίλια μπράβο και από μένα!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## euri

> Λεπτομέρειες δεν έχει? 
> 
> Καθαρά για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους..


Μετά θα πρέπει όμως να σε σκοτώσουμε μπανάρουμε  :ROFL:

----------


## frenty

Από χθες παρατήρησα ότι με 4νετ δεν μπαίνει στο adslgr, 
Ειδικά χθες δεν έμπαινε καθόλου και μπήκε πολύ αργά την νύχτα.
Σήμερα πάλι δεν μπήκε με την 1η προσπάθεια και έγραφε ότι η σύνδεση έκλεισε από τον server, το ίδιο έγραφε και χθες.
Εννοείται ότι πρώτα (μέχρι προχθές) συνδεόταν με την 1η προσπάθεια και αμέσως.
Ως dns server χρησιμοποιείται η opendns
Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στην χρήση ip6
Απλά το αναφέρω.

----------


## Aligator21

Για ακόμα μια φορά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σας!!!!!
Έτσι να παίρνουν παραδείγματα και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι!  :Smile:

----------


## SfH

> Από χθες παρατήρησα ότι με 4νετ δεν μπαίνει στο adslgr, 
> Ειδικά χθες δεν έμπαινε καθόλου και μπήκε πολύ αργά την νύχτα.
> Σήμερα πάλι δεν μπήκε με την 1η προσπάθεια και έγραφε ότι η σύνδεση έκλεισε από τον server, το ίδιο έγραφε και χθες.
> Εννοείται ότι πρώτα (μέχρι προχθές) συνδεόταν με την 1η προσπάθεια και αμέσως.
> Ως dns server χρησιμοποιείται η opendns
> Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στην χρήση ip6
> Απλά το αναφέρω.


Υπάρχει ένα σχετικό θέμα με το ipv6 όπου μια μειοψηφία ( < 0.1% σύμφωνα με τη google ) hosts που λόγω misconfiguration νομίζουν ότι έχουν δυνατότητα σύνδεσης σε ipv6 ενώ δεν έχουν.

Τι λειτουργικό σύστημα και router έχεις ? Αν κλείσεις τελείως το ipv6, το κάνει ακόμα ? Ο broswer σου προτιμάει v6 ή v4 ?

----------


## murray

Έχω ένα plugin στο Firefox που σου δείχνει την IP της σελίδας που βρίσκεσαι. Σήμερα έδειχνε διαφορετικό, με πράσινους αριθμούς αντί για κόκκινους και με μορφή διεύθυνσης IP που δεν είχα ξαναδεί.  :Clap: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## dez

> Έχω ένα plugin στο Firefox που σου δείχνει την IP της σελίδας που βρίσκεσαι. Σήμερα έδειχνε διαφορετικό, με πράσινους αριθμούς αντί για κόκκινους και με μορφή διεύθυνσης IP που δεν είχα ξαναδεί.


ειναι το showIP plugin του firefox, το οποιο ομως δεν δειχνει την IP διευθυνση του site στην οποια εχεις συνδεθει αλλα την IP διευθυνση του site την οποια εκανε resolve ο DNS resolver σου...



κατα τ αλλα, συγχαρητηρια για το dual-stacking του adslgr.com  :Smile:

----------


## murray

> ειναι το showIP plugin του firefox, το οποιο ομως δεν δειχνει την IP διευθυνση του site στην οποια εχεις συνδεθει αλλα την IP διευθυνση του site την οποια εκανε resolve ο DNS resolver σου...


Ναι, αυτό είναι το plugin. Αλλά δεν κατάλαβα ποια είναι η διαφορά σε αυτό που είπες. Η IP που κάνει resolve ο DNS υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαφέρει από την IP του site;

----------


## AksiOne

Μπράβο και εισ ανώτερα!!!

----------


## Oldboy

> Δεν είναι μόνο ο server που πήρε ipv6 διεύθυνση, αλλά έπρεπε να γίνουν και άλλα πράγματα από την δική μας μεριά προκειμένου να δουλεύουν όλα οκ.


όπως; αν θες δώσε κάποιες λεπτομέριες να μπούμε στο κλίμα.
congrats πάντως γιατί σίγουρα κάποια δουλειά απαιτείται και εσείς δε χρονοτριβήσατε.

----------


## silegav

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά! Πολύ καλή κίνηση και μπράβο για την πρωτοπορία! (κι εγώ περιμένω τις λεπτομέρειες της υλοποίησης  :Smile:  )

----------


## nnn

Dns reconfiguration, Firewall reconfiguration, VBulettin reconfiguration etc, έπεσε πολύ δουλειά από τα παιδιά.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Off Topic


		Έπεσε το site για σχεδόν 2 ώρες;

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> Έπεσε το site για σχεδόν 2 ώρες;


Δοκιμάζαμε το IPv7, διότι το 6 πάλιωσε. Προφανώς εσύ δεν έχεις IPv7 connectivity και δε μπορούσες να μπεις.  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δοκιμάζαμε το IPv7, διότι το 6 πάλιωσε.


Internet 3  4 trial underway... Το 3 πάλιωσε!  :Crazy:   :Yahooooo:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δοκιμάζαμε το IPv7, διότι το 6 πάλιωσε. Προφανώς εσύ δεν έχεις IPv7 connectivity και δε μπορούσες να μπεις.




Off Topic


		Μάλλον τέλειωσαν οι διαθέσιμες του ΟΤΕ στην γειτονιά μου  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έπεσε το site για σχεδόν 2 ώρες;


Δεν είχε καμία σχέση με την ενεργοποίηση του ipv6, παρουσιάστηκε δικτυακό πρόβλημα στην Global Crossing.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Δεν είχε καμία σχέση με την ενεργοποίηση του ipv6, παρουσιάστηκε δικτυακό πρόβλημα στην Global Crossing.


Ναι δεν το συνέδεσα με το ipv6 απλά είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ.

----------


## frenty

> Υπάρχει ένα σχετικό θέμα με το ipv6 όπου μια μειοψηφία ( < 0.1% σύμφωνα με τη google ) hosts που λόγω misconfiguration νομίζουν ότι έχουν δυνατότητα σύνδεσης σε ipv6 ενώ δεν έχουν.
> 
> Τι λειτουργικό σύστημα και router έχεις ? Αν κλείσεις τελείως το ipv6, το κάνει ακόμα ? Ο broswer σου προτιμάει v6 ή v4 ?


win xp, opera και η ipv6 στα windows ενεργη (στο αυτοματο).
απενεργοποιησα την ipv6 στα windows και έγινε ακομη χειροτερα (αμεσως εμφανιζε οτι δεν ειχε συνδεση και να ελεγξω το ονομα του site, ενω με ενεργοπιημενη την ipv6 εδειχνε οτι προσπαθουσε να συνδεθει και μετα εμφανιζε οτι η συνδεση διακοποηκε απο τον server)

----------


## SfH

> win xp, opera και η ipv6 στα windows ενεργη (στο αυτοματο).
> απενεργοποιησα την ipv6 στα windows και έγινε ακομη χειροτερα (αμεσως εμφανιζε οτι δεν ειχε συνδεση και να ελεγξω το ονομα του site, ενω με ενεργοπιημενη την ipv6 εδειχνε οτι προσπαθουσε να συνδεθει και μετα εμφανιζε οτι η συνδεση διακοποηκε απο τον server)


Τι έκδοση opera ? Βλέπω οι παλιές εκδόσεις είχαν αρκετά bugs με το ipv6.

----------


## frenty

> Τι έκδοση opera ? Βλέπω οι παλιές εκδόσεις είχαν αρκετά bugs με το ipv6.


opera 10.01

----------


## Georgevtr

Λέω κι εγώ.Νόμιζα οτι έκανα κι άλλη  πατάτα στο ρουτεράκι και δέν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ στο site. :ROFL: 


Μπράβο πάντως παιδιά.Θαυμάζω το κουράγιο  και την αφοσίωση σας για την κοινότητα. :adslgr:

----------


## dez

> Ναι, αυτό είναι το plugin. Αλλά δεν κατάλαβα ποια είναι η διαφορά σε αυτό που είπες. Η IP που κάνει resolve ο DNS υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαφέρει από την IP του site;


Σε περιπτωση dual-stack site, το DNS θα επιστρεψει 2 IP addresses, μια v6 και μια v4. O browser θα προτιμησει την v6 (dual stack principle) αλλα αν υπαρχουν προβληματα στην v6 συνδεσιμοτητα, ο browser (αφου κανει timeout) θα γυρισει σε v4. Παρολα αυτα, το plugin θα σου δειχνει την v6 IP  :Wink:

----------


## SfH

> opera 10.01


Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την καινούρια ( 11.01 ) ?

----------


## mob

Αυτό το καινούριο δε μ' αρέσει αισθητικά ...

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

Πέραν τούτου εμφανίζεται διπλό  :Wink: 

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv4 διεύθυνση._  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

ωραίο το πορτοκαλί αριστερά

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## cca

Το σηματάκι φαντάζομαι το βλέπουν μόνο όσοι συνδέονται με IPv6, απλά σαν ένδειξη.

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## frenty

> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την καινούρια ( 11.01 ) ?


Δοκίμασα και με ff και το πρόβλημα παραμένει, άρα δεν φταίει ο opera.
Δοκίμασα να βάλω μέσα στο αρχείο hosts των windows σαν προσωρινή λύση την ipv4 και το domain name, αλλά και πάλι δεν λειτούργησε.
Έγραψα 173.45.101.34   adslgr.com αλλά και διάφορους συνδυασμούς όπως 173.45.101.34 www.adslgr.com ή 173.45.101.34 http://www.adslgr.com ή 173.45.101.34 http://www.adslgr.com/ κ.λ.π.
Ίσως να έχω γράψει λανθασμένα, αν ξέρει κάποιος την σωστή σύνταξη και εάν λυθεί με αυτο τον τρόπο, ας βοηθήσει
Έχω κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες για να συνδεθώ αλλά όλες σχεδόν είναι αποτυχημένες. Εάν συνεχίσει έτσι μάλλον θα εγκαταλείψω το adslgr.

Η γνώμη μου για το adslgr είναι επειδή είναι τεχνολογικό φόρουμ θα πρέπει να υιοθετεί αμέσως οποιαδήποτε νέα τεχνολογία; Ας άφηνε να δοκιμαστεί και να ωριμάσει λίγο. 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς έχει ipv4 δεν θα την χάσει, αν δεν είχε και την ipv6! Θα λειτουργούσε κανονικά ο ιστότοπος. Αν την υιοθετούσε στο μέλλον την ipv6 , τι θα γινόταν; Θα είχαν εξαντληθεί οι διευθύνσεις ipv6 και δεν θα έβρισκε;

----------


## treli@ris

Που εχει πορτοκαλι; οκ, το ειδα!
_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## EvilHawk

> Από χθες παρατήρησα ότι με 4νετ δεν μπαίνει στο adslgr, 
> Ειδικά χθες δεν έμπαινε καθόλου και μπήκε πολύ αργά την νύχτα.


Έχει κανένας άλλος με forthnet παρόμοια προβλήματα;

----------


## tsigarid

Για ποιο πορτοκαλί μιλάτε;;;

----------


## nnn

> Έχει κανένας άλλος με forthnet παρόμοια προβλήματα;


όχι, τώρα είμαι με tunnel από freenet6 με δικά μου credentials και είναι οκ, πιθανόν να αναφέρεται στο χθεσινοβραδινό outage της XLHOST.

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Για ποιο πορτοκαλί μιλάτε;;;


To "v6" του  όταν μπαίνεις με IPv6 γίνεται πορτοκαλί.

----------


## nnn

κάπως έτσι

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Όταν δεν είναι πορτοκαλί, δε θα ήταν καλύτερο να λέει "IPv6 Disabled" ?  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Όταν δεν είναι πορτοκαλί, δε θα ήταν καλύτερο να λέει "IPv6 Disabled" ?


Ακόμα κι αν δεν μπαίνεις με IPv6 σύνδεση, το site παραμένει IPv6 enabled  :Razz: 

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## mob

Διακρίνω μανία για ipv6  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Διακρίνω μανία για ipv6


Λογικό, τεχνολογικό forum είμαστε και το κοινό του είναι πάντα εν δυνάμει early adopters νέων τεχνολογιών.

----------


## treli@ris

> Διακρίνω μανία για ipv6


Εξερευνηση της νεας τεχνολογιας. Αμ πως  :Razz: 

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## nm96027

> Διακρίνω μανία για ipv6


Ένας από τους πολύ κλασσικούς διαλόγους για το ipv6 είναι ο εξής:

Αθώος χρήστης: "Γιατί δεν έχω δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε ipv6;"
ISP: "Mα τι να την κάνεις; Μήπως υπάρχει περιεχόμενο σε ipv6;Υπάρχουν site με ipv6; Όχι! Άρα κάτσε σε IPv4!"
Πάροχος περιεχομένου: "Εγώ φταίω που δεν υπάρχει ipv6; Aφου κανείς πάροχος δεν δίνει ipv6, γιατί εγώ να μπω στον κόπο να πάω σε ipv6; ;Aλλωστε πόσα router υπάρχουν για ipv6;"
Κατασκευαστής router: "Γιατί να κατασκευάσω router για ipv6 αφού ο πάροχος δεν δίνει συνδεσιμότητα;"

Και πάλι από την αρχή. 

Η κοινότητα μας, ως πάροχος περιεχομένου αλλά και *ως μέλος της Ομάδας Δράσης για το IPv6 στην Eλλάδα*, κάνει το δικό της βήμα, αυτό που πρέπει για να περάσουμε σταδιακά στην νέα εποχή.

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## Seitman

Οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι ξέρουμε αν θα κάνουν "κίνηση" ανάλογη του ΟΤΕ? 

Και αν την κάνουν, εμείς που δεν έχουμε IPv6 router τι κάνουμε? Εννοώ ότι είναι θέμα software (firmware) ή hardware η δυνατότητα υποστήριξης IPv6?

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## stavpal

Μια φορά με το prog από το link του seitman δουλεύει μια χαρά σε winxp sp3 (μέσω vmware)

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## nnn

Μόλις είδα τι γίνεται όταν πέσει το IPv6 tunnel, για μισό λεπτό δεν έμπαινε στο Adslgr και μετά μπήκε με "απλό" IPv4, χωρίς άλλη παρενέργεια.

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## mob

> Λογικό, τεχνολογικό forum είμαστε και το κοινό του είναι πάντα εν δυνάμει early adopters νέων τεχνολογιών.


Είστε έτη φωτός πίσω ...  :Razz: 


_Δημοσιεύτηκε με  διεύθυνση._

----------


## Seitman

Off Topic


		Την ΙΡ του treli@ri πήρες βρε?  :ROFL: 



_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## nontasaggelis

Και εγω σημερα τελειωσα με τις ρυθμισεις των Cisco μου, και συνδεθηκα αμεσως με το forum σε ipv6!!!
Και οταν εκλεισα προσωρινα το ipv4 στους ρουτερς μου, συνδεθηκα αμεσως με το forum μας "καθαρα" με ipv6!!!

*ENA ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟ FORUM!!!*
*ENA ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ!!!*

_10/10	for your IPv4 stability and readiness, when publishers offer both IPv4 and IPv6
10/10	for your IPv6 stability and readiness, when publishers are forced to go IPv6 only_

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## frenty

Παίδες με 4νετ win xp, opera 10.01 και με ff εχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα. δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα στο site.
Πολύ σπάνια να μπω και με πολλές προσπάθειες!!!!!!!!!
Πάντως ούτε ο γίγαντας google δεν επέλεξε αυτήν την λύση. έδωσε άλλο όνομα domain στην ipv6. Όμως το adslgr δεν προτίμησε αυτήν την επιλογή.

----------


## nnn

Ποιόν DNS χρησιμοποιείς ?

----------


## frenty

> Ποιόν DNS χρησιμοποιείς ?


opendns

----------


## SfH

> Παίδες με 4νετ win xp, opera 10.01 και με ff εχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα. δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα στο site.
> Πολύ σπάνια να μπω και με πολλές προσπάθειες!!!!!!!!!
> Πάντως ούτε ο γίγαντας google δεν επέλεξε αυτήν την λύση. έδωσε άλλο όνομα domain στην ipv6. Όμως το adslgr δεν προτίμησε αυτήν την επιλογή.


Στο firefox δοκιμάσε να πας στο about**:config και να αλλάξεις την τιμή της μεταβλητής network.dns.disableIPv6 σε true . Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα οφείλεται συνήθως είτε σε misconfiguration ή σε bugs των ίδιων των προγραμμάτων και επηρεάζει ένα ελάχιστο ποσοστό χρηστών ( <0.1% σύμφωνα με τη google ) , όχι στο ipv6 καθεαυτό.

----------


## sotos65

> Ένας από τους πολύ κλασσικούς διαλόγους για το ipv6 είναι ο εξής:
> 
> Αθώος χρήστης: "Γιατί δεν έχω δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε ipv6;"
> ISP: "Mα τι να την κάνεις; Μήπως υπάρχει περιεχόμενο σε ipv6;Υπάρχουν site με ipv6; Όχι! Άρα κάτσε σε IPv4!"
> Πάροχος περιεχομένου: "Εγώ φταίω που δεν υπάρχει ipv6; Aφου κανείς πάροχος δεν δίνει ipv6, γιατί εγώ να μπω στον κόπο να πάω σε ipv6; ;Aλλωστε πόσα router υπάρχουν για ipv6;"
> Κατασκευαστής router: "Γιατί να κατασκευάσω router για ipv6 αφού ο πάροχος δεν δίνει συνδεσιμότητα;"
> 
> Και πάλι από την αρχή. 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!  :Respekt:  :One thumb up: 

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## euri

@frenty:

Εκτός από το να δοκιμάσεις άλλους DNS servers (πχ του παρόχου σου, της Google), μπορείς στον firefox να δοκιμάσεις τα εξής:

Στο about**:config ψάξε για τα παρακάτω κλειδιά

network.dns.disableIPv6
network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains


Κάνε πρώτα *ένα* από τα δύο:

α) βάλε τιμή *.adslgr.com* στο network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains

ή

β) βάλε τιμή *true* στο network.dns.disableIPv6

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## nnn

Εγώ νομίζω πως είναι πρόβλημα των OpenDns.

----------


## euri

> Εγώ νομίζω πως είναι πρόβλημα των OpenDns.


Αρκετά πιθανό. Δες τι απαντάει:



```
C:\>nslookup

> server 8.8.8.8
Default Server:  google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address:  8.8.8.8

> www.adslgr.com
Server:  google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address:  8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    www.adslgr.com
Addresses:  2001:1828:0:6::2
          173.45.101.34

> server 208.67.222.222
Default Server:  resolver1.opendns.com
Address:  208.67.222.222

> www.adslgr.com
Server:  resolver1.opendns.com
Address:  208.67.222.222

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    www.adslgr.com.xxxxxxxxxxx
Address:  67.215.65.132

>
```

Όπου xxxxxxxxxxx βάζει το δικό μου domain name  :Confused: 

 :Thinking: 

Αντίθετα, οι γουγλοσέρβερς απαντάνε κανονικά...

----------


## nnn

> Αρκετά πιθανό. Δες τι απαντάει:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\>nslookup
> 
> > server 8.8.8.8
> Default Server:  google-public-dns-a.google.com
> ...


Τις τελευταίες ημέρες που έχω ψάξει λίγο το θέμα IPv6 είδα πολλά θέματα με παράπονα σχετικά με τους OpenDns.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

```
> www.adslgr.com
Server:  resolver1.opendns.com
Address:  208.67.222.222

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    www.adslgr.com
Addresses:  2001:1828:0:6::2
          173.45.101.34

>
```

 :Thinking:

----------


## SfH

Εμένα μου απαντάει σωστά και ο resolver του opendns. Πιστεύω ότι το θέμα είναι το ίδιο που έχει αναφέρει και η google ( για αυτό το λόγο έχει "blacklisted" το ipv6 by default ). Μερικές φορές, λόγω misconfiguration/bug/κτλ, ο host λανθασμένα πιστεύει ότι έχει ipv6 συνδεσιμότητα. Στην πλειοψηφεία των περιπτώσεων, όταν υπάρχει και v4 και v6 connectivity και ένα domain έχει και A και AAAA records, προτιμάται η χρήση των AAAA ( v6 ). Όταν λοιπόν στην πράξη δεν υπάρχει v6 connectivity , υπάρχει μια καθυστέρηση μέχρι ο host να καταλάβει ότι δε μπόρεσε να συνδεθεί και να πάει στο επόμενο κομμάτι της απάντησης του dns ( π.χ. , το A record ).

Βέβαια, για να σιγουρευτούμε τι συμβαίνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση, λογικά θέλουμε capture.

----------


## euri

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, ο opendns δε μου απαντάει τίποτα σωστό  :Laughing: 



```
> www.ote.gr
Server:  resolver1.opendns.com
Address:  208.67.222.222

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    www.ote.gr.xxxxx.xxxxx
Address:  67.215.65.132

>
```

 :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

α καλά πάει

----------


## euri

Στο linux box απαντάνε κανονικά...οι παραξενιές είναι στα windows 7   :What..?:

----------


## nnn

Μάλιστα, σε εμένα παίζουν οκ τώρα που δοκίμασα, γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος όμως τους OpenDNS, του ΕΔΕΤ παίζουν πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## mob

Νεκτάριε  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  
Κομψό και διακριτικό  :Smile:

----------


## frenty

Έβαλα την τελευταια εκδοση του opera και φαινεται μεχρι τωρα να λειτουργει σωστα.
Δυστυχως εχω αλλα προβληματα με το gui του opera.

----------


## Tsene

IPv6 Myths by Cisco

----------


## atrias

> IPv6 Myths by Cisco


μόνο με το 3 (σχετικά με το NAT) δεν πολυσυμφωνώ γιατί το NAT ναι μεν υπάρχει για άλλους λόγους αλλά λόγω της αναγκαιότητας του port forwarding για να λειτουργήσουν τα διάφορα services προσφέρει και μια μορφή ασφάλειας (το uPnP θεωρώ ότι το έχουμε disabled  :Smile:  )

να κάνω μια ερώτηση
γιατί σε μερικά post που έχω δει στο forum τα οποία έχουν γίνει από IPv6 εμφανίζεται από κάτω ένα σχετικό πράσινο μήνυμα ενώ σε άλλα όχι ?

----------


## nnn

Το πράσινο μήνυμα μπήκε στην αρχή για δοκιμές, πλέον έχει αντικατασταθεί από ένα ipv6 στην πάνω πλευρά του κάθε μηνύματος.

----------


## tuxerakias

Για να δούμε αν θα ακολουθήσουν άλλοι ελληνικοί content providers...
congrats  :Smile:

----------


## aanas

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά

----------


## artshadows

Μπράβο!!

----------


## atrias

αυτά είναι φτυάρια!  :One thumb up:

----------


## akilleas

> αυτά είναι φτυάρια!

----------


## grayden

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## fits79

Παιδια για τα ατομα που εχουν ρουτερ που ΔΕΝ υποστηριζουν ipv6 τι θα γινει?

Θα πρεπει να αλλαξουν το ρουτερ τους ή ο εκαστοτε παροχος τους θα κανει την μετατροπη οποιασδηποτε ipv6 σε ipv4 ωστε να μπορουν ολοι να δουλευουν κανονικα σε οποιαδηποτε σελιδα ακομα και με ρουτερσ που ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΥΝ IPV6 ή θα πρεπει να προμηθευτουμε νεα ρουτερ?
Και αν ναι αυτα θα τα αγορασουμε εμεις ή θα μας τα προμηθευσουν οι παροχης του ιντερνετ?

Γενικοτερα τι ακριβως γινετε στο ολο θεμα?

----------


## euri

Η υποστήριξη του IPv6 σε επίπεδο hardware γίνεται είτε μέσω αλλαγής του hardware ή μέσω αλλαγή firmware.  Εξαρτάται από τον εκάστοτε κατασκευαστή.

Από την πλευρά των παρόχων, είναι στη δική τους διακριτική ευχέρεια αν θα διανέμουν νέο firmware, αν θα αλλάξουν τα υπάρχοντα routers, αν δεν κάνουν τίποτα.

Γενικώς οι χρήστες δεν νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να ανησυχούν, καθώς το IPv4 θα μας συντροφεύει για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα, ακόμα και μετά την υιοθέτηση του IPv6 από τους εμπορικούς παρόχους.

----------


## fits79

Εμενα παντως διαφοροι ελληνικοι isp μου εχουν πει οτι γινετε και απο αυτους και μονο ΧΩΡΙΣ να χρειαζετε να αλλαξει κατι ο τελικος χρηστης/πελατης και αυτο γιατι οπως προειπα θα κανουν την μετατροπη απο ipv6 -> ipv4 οι ιδιοι οι παροχεις επομενως...

Δεν ειναι δυνατον κατι τετοιο δηλαδη?

----------


## nm96027

> Εμενα παντως διαφοροι ελληνικοι isp μου εχουν πει οτι γινετε και απο αυτους και μονο ΧΩΡΙΣ να χρειαζετε να αλλαξει κατι ο τελικος χρηστης/πελατης και αυτο γιατι οπως προειπα θα κανουν την μετατροπη απο ipv6 -> ipv4 οι ιδιοι οι παροχεις επομενως...
> 
> Δεν ειναι δυνατον κατι τετοιο δηλαδη?


Ας τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε τα πράγματα ολίγον γιατί μάλλον έχουμε μπερδευτεί:

Το ipv4 είναι ένα πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης και το ίδιο είναι το ipv6. Σημαντικό στοιχείο είναι πως τα δύο πρωτόκολλα δεν είναι "συμβατά" μεταξύ τους και για αυτό δεν βλέπουν το ένα το άλλο. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Πως κάποιος που έχει ipv4 διεύθυνση δεν μπορεί να επισκεφθεί ένα site με ipv6, και το αντίστροφο. Έτσι για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα θα πρέπει κάθε χρήστης να υποστηρίζει όσο ipv4 όσο και ipv6. 

Όλα αυτά γίνονται από την μεριά του παρόχου. Δηλαδή ο πάροχος φροντίζει ώστε στον τελικό χρήστη να φτάνουν και τα δύο πρωτόκολλα. Το μόνο που απαιτείται από τον χρήστη είναι να διαθέτει ένα cpe, ένα ρουτερ δηλαδή, που να υποστηρίζει και τα δύο πρωτόκολλα (το λεγόμενο dual stack). Σε γενικές γραμμές ισχύει ότι έχει γράψει ο Euri: αυτό θα το κάνουν οι πάροχοι είτε με σταδιακή αντικατάσταση συσκευών είτε με αναβάθμιση τους. 

Ο χρήστης μπορεί (και ίσως πρέπει) να μην καταλάβει την διαφορά ή την "μετατροπή", αλλά αναγκαστικά αυτή θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει και το τελικό άκρο του. 

ΥΓ Όταν λέτε πως "διάφοροι ελληνικοί isp μου έχουν πει ότι...", τι εννοείτε ; Αυτήν την στιγμή στην αρένα του ipv6 ουσιαστικά είναι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## fits79

Και ο οτε αλλα και η 4νετ αλλα και η hol μου εχουν πει τουλαχιστον το τμημα τεχνικης υποστηριξης οτι αρχικα τουλαχιστον θα γινετε η μετατροπη ολων των ipv6 σε ipv4 με αποτελεσμα να ΜΗΝ χρειαζετε να αλλαξεις κανενα εξοπλισμο αφου ολα τα ρουτερ που εχουν ολοι οι συνδρομητες τωρα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ ipv4.

Δηλαδη εσυ μου λες οτι κατι τετοιο δεν μπορουν να το κανουν οι διαφοροι isp?
Ενω πως γινετε τα τεχνικα τμηματα και των 3 ελληνικων isp να μου εχουν πει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ οτι δηλαδη η μετατροπη θα γινετε απο τα μηχανιματα τους και εμεις απλα θα λαμβανουμε την τελικη μετατρεπομενη ipv4.....

----------


## nm96027

Οι υλοποιήσεις που έχουν διαλέξει και οι τρεις πάροχοι που αναφέρεις (εκ των οποίων μόνο ο ένας το έχει υλοποιήσει σε πιλοτικό βαθμό) αφορούν υποστήριξη dualstack ipv4/ipv6 από το CPE. Aν ρίξεις μια ματιά στα ερωτηματολόγια που έχουμε στείλει στους παρόχους κατά καιρούς για το θέμα, στο σχετικό site του ΟΤΕ για το ipv6, καθώς και στις ημερίδες που έχουν γίνει από το IPv6 Task Force στο οποίο μετέχουμε θα αποκτήσεις μία καλύτερη εικόνα:

adslgr: Ερωτηματολόγιο προς τους παρόχους για το IPv6 και συμμετοχή στην Ομάδα Δράσης ΙPv6

3η Συνάντηση της Ομάδας Δράσης για το IPv6 - Απαντήσεις των παρόχων στo νέο ερωτηματολόγιο

4η Συνάντηση της ελληνικής Ομάδας Δράσης για το IPv6

----------


## fits79

Πως μπορω να δω αν ενα ρουτερ υποστηριζει ipv6?

Π.χ. τα linksys wag200g fw ver. 1.01.09 & thomson tg 585 v8 fw ver. 8.2.7.8

Τι ειναι το CPE?

Παντως παντα με οτι λενε οι ελληνικοι isp ακομα ειναι πολυ νωρις για να μιλαμε για καταργηση των ipv4 sites...

----------


## Seitman

Το CPE είναι ακρωνύμιο του Customer Provided Equipment και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι το εκάστοτε modem-router που δίνει ο παροχέας υπηρεσιών Internet.

Τα modem-router που αναφέρεις δεν υποστηρίζουν ΙΡν6. Αν θέλεις να δεις για κάποια άλλα, μπορείς να κοιτάξεις στις προδιαγραφές του καθενός.

----------


## cca

Ως πρώην συνδρομητής OTE και νυν Forthnet απλά να συμπληρώσω οτι και η Forthnet έχει πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα σε IPv6, δουλεύω σε dual stack την σύνδεση από την πρώτη στιγμή που έγινε η αλλαγή παρόχου το περασμένο φθινόπωρο.

----------


## fits79

Μπορεις να δουλευεις σε dual stack ακομα και αν το ρουτρερ σου ΔΕΝ υποστηριζει ipv6?
Που δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν και πολλα ρουτερ που να υποστηριζουν ipv6 στην ελληνικη αγορα.

Εσυ με ποιο ρουτερ εισαι και πως ακριβως σερφαρης σε dual stack?

Γιατι κι εγω ξαναγυρισα σε 4νετ πλεον.

----------


## cca

Γίνεται γιατί το TG585 που μου έδωσε η Forthnet το έχω γυρισμένο σε λειτουργία bridge και σαν router δουλεύει ενα μηχάνημα που τρέχει Linux και εκτελεί χρέη router, file server, torrent box και διάφορα άλλα. Για πληροφορίες για το πιλοτικό της Forthnet δες εδώ.

----------


## fits79

Κατσε ρε φιλε πως το εχεις σε λειτουργια bridge δηλαδη?
Αφου σε λειτουργια bridge ΔΕΝ μπορεις να εισαγεις username & password για να συνδεθεις με τον isp σου οποτε πως συνδέεσαι με το ιντερνετ και εχεις συμβατοτητα και σε ipv6 sites?

Και το linksys wag200g fw ver 1.01.09 που εχω εχει λειτουργια bridge ασχετως αν δεν την εχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτε μου.

----------


## sdikr

Οταν γίνεται bridge τότε την σύνδεση την αναλαμβάνει άλλος εξοπλισμός, πχ εδώ την αναλαμβάνει ενας υπολογιστής με μια διανομή linux,  το modem αναλαμβάνει απλά το κομμάτι φυσικής σύνδεσης (adsl)

----------


## fits79

Αααα καταλαβα επομενως πρεπει να εχεις δυο συσκευες αν εχεις μια μονο τοτε δεν μπορεις να κανεις δουλεια.

Επισης δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεισης δυο adsl/modem/router και το ενα να το εχεις σαν bridge και το αλλο σαν modem/router?

----------


## grayden

> Αααα καταλαβα επομενως πρεπει να εχεις δυο συσκευες αν εχεις μια μονο τοτε δεν μπορεις να κανεις δουλεια.
> 
> Επισης δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεισης δυο adsl/modem/router και το ενα να το εχεις σαν bridge και το αλλο σαν modem/router?


Αν δεν έχεις συσκευή που υποστηρίζει dual stack τότε πρέπει να πάρεις κάποια που υποστηρίζει.

Διαφορετικά πας σε άλλες υλοποιήσεις που μιας και αρχάριος απλά θα σε μπερδέψουν οπότε δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να ασχοληθείς.

Για την ώρα πάντως το v6 είναι πρακτικά άχρηστο για καθημερινή χρήση οπότε μην ξοδευτείς.

----------


## gravis

Μετα απο 4 χρονια, μονο ο ΟΤΕ και η Forthnet παρεχουν Ipv6, ολοι οι αλλοι ουτε καν ακουμπησανε

----------


## Archon

Μετα την αλλαγη σε https, αριστερα το ipv6 enabled ενω πριν ηταν πορτοκαλι, τωρα ειναι μπλε. Εχει να κανει με την αλλαγη σε https ή με το ιδιο το ipv6?

Εχω κανει ολα τα τεστ απο μεριας μου νομιζοντας οτι κατι γινεται απο μενα οποτε δεν εχω εγω το θεμα.

----------


## NeK

Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε, θα πρέπει να παίζει και πάλι τώρα, για δείτε.

----------


## Banditgr

Πράγματι δουλεύει τώρα.

----------


## Simpleton

Εντάξει και εδώ.

----------


## Archon

Ναι, εφτιαξε.  :One thumb up:  Ειχε κατι που μπορουμε να μαθουμε? Που να επιτρεπεται να μαθουμε?

----------


## NeK

> Ναι, εφτιαξε.  Ειχε κατι που μπορουμε να μαθουμε? Που να επιτρεπεται να μαθουμε?


Επιτρέπεται αλλά μετά θα πρέπει να σας σκοτώσω όλους και μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο.  :Razz: 

Η αιτία ήταν ότι είχα κάνει λανθασμένη ρύθμιση στο web server και δεν δούλευε το HTTPS με IPv6 και γύρναγε αυτομάτως σε HTTPS με IPv4.

----------


## cranky

Σ' εμένα, ακόμα μπλέ είναι.  :Sorry:

----------


## euri

Πέτα το στη θάλασσα  :Mr. Green:

----------


## nnn

Ok όλα.

----------


## cranky

> Πέτα το στη θάλασσα


Καλό.  :Laughing: 

Αλλα, μεταξύ μας, δεν με νοιάζει, κι' όλας.

----------


## euri

Ελπίζω να έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το IPv6 στη σύνδεσή σου  :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

Δεν έχω ιδέα.  :Embarassed: 
Πού το βλέπουμε αυτό ;

----------


## euri

Από το ρουτέρι σου ή από εδώ: http://test-ipv6.com/

Το εικονίδιο του IPv6 στο φόρουμ είναι πορτοκαλί όταν συνδέεσαι μέσω IPv6 στο φόρουμ, ενώ είναι μπλε αν συνδέεσαι μέσω IPv4.

----------


## cranky

Το έφτιαξα.  :Yahooooo: 



Ήτανε disabled απο το ρουτέρι.  :Facepalm:

----------


## man with no name

Ενώ είναι ενεργοποιημένο το IPv6  στο ρούτερ,το εικονίδιο είναι μπλέ και αναγράφει IPv6  enabled (το κάνει σε όλους τους browser).

----------


## cca

> Ενώ είναι ενεργοποιημένο το IPv6  στο ρούτερ,το εικονίδιο είναι μπλέ και αναγράφει IPv6  enabled (το κάνει σε όλους τους browser).


Έχω κάτι μέρες τώρα που παρατηρώ το ίδιο, άλλες σελίδες ανοίγουν κανονικά με IPv6, το πρόβλημα είναι απο τον διακομιστή του adslgr κι όχι απο εμάς.

----------


## cranky

> Ενώ είναι ενεργοποιημένο το IPv6  στο ρούτερ,το εικονίδιο είναι μπλέ και αναγράφει IPv6  enabled (το κάνει σε όλους τους browser).





> Έχω κάτι μέρες τώρα που παρατηρώ το ίδιο, άλλες σελίδες ανοίγουν κανονικά με IPv6, το πρόβλημα είναι απο τον διακομιστή του adslgr κι όχι απο εμάς.


Δείτε τί λέει ο euri στο μήνυμα #161.




> Το εικονίδιο του IPv6 στο φόρουμ είναι *πορτοκαλί όταν συνδέεσαι μέσω IPv6* στο φόρουμ, ενώ είναι *μπλε αν συνδέεσαι μέσω IPv4*.

----------


## cca

Να το κάνω λιανά τότε: το εικονίδιο παραμένει μπλέ συνεχώς. Δε συνδέομαι μέσω IPv6 στο forum παρόλο που το IPv6 δουλεύει στην σύνδεσή μου.

----------


## cranky

Αυτό ακριβώς, λέει ο euri.
Αν συνδεόμαστε μέσω IPv4 στο forum, το εικονίδιο παραμένει μπλέ, ακόμα κι' αν στη σύνδεσή μας δουλεύει το IPv6.

----------


## cca

> Αυτό ακριβώς, λέει ο euri.
> Αν συνδεόμαστε μέσω IPv4 στο forum, το εικονίδιο παραμένει μπλέ, ακόμα κι' αν στη σύνδεσή μας δουλεύει το IPv6.


Μα δε διαφώνησα; Αναφέρω ως πρόβλημα οτι δεν συνδέομαι με IPv6 στο forum.

----------


## euri

Κάτι δε λειτουργεί σωστά με τη δρομολόγηση του IPv6 στο server του φόρουμ.  Νομίζω ότι ο Νεκτάριος το γνωρίζει και θα το ελέγξει.

----------


## cranky

> Αναφέρω ως πρόβλημα οτι δεν συνδέομαι με IPv6 στο forum.


Ααα, κατάλαβα.  :Embarassed: 
Αν το λές σαν αναφορά προβλήματος, ΟΚ.

Κι' εγώ με IPv4 συνδέομαι, αλλα επειδή δεν ξέρω τί  διαφορά έχει με το IPv6, δεν ανησυχώ, κι' όλας.

----------


## stavpal

και εδώ έχει σπάσει το ipv6 του φόρουμ. Ipv6 παίρνω κανονικά διεύθυνση κτλ.

----------


## LefterisK

Στο ipv6-test.com όλα είναι οκ εκτός από αυτό το μήνυμα:
1. Get a reverse DNS record
There is no reverse DNS record to associate your IPv6 address with a host name. Reverse DNS records are required by some Internet protocols and are usually managed at the ISP level.

Πρέπει να βάλω manual DNS?

----------


## Simpleton

Αφού είναι εντάξει όλα τα υπόλοιπα, δεν χρειάζεται να σε απασχολεί το συγκεκριμένο. Αν αλλάξει κάποια στιγμή, θα γίνει από τον πάροχο, όπως το reverse DNS για το IPv4.

----------


## LefterisK

Τέλεια ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## naxame

Ετος 2017, μηνας αυγουστος.  Εχοντας μια 30αρα VDSL και το speedport entry 2i που δεν επιανε πανω απο 28.4 ,   αγορασα για πλακα ενα D-LINK DSL3682 το οποιο αν και δε τα παει καλα με το ipv6 ουτε εχει voip  ,  συγχρονιζει ομως βρεξει χιονισει σε 29,997.  Στο μεταξυ σε επικοινωνια με 13888 ρωτησα περι voip και μου ειπαν μόνο άν θελω ευρυζωνικη τηλεφωνια εγω, κι οχι υποχρεωτικα, θα μπορουσα να το ζητησω. Δηλαδη λεω μπορω και να μην βάλω ποτέ;  Ναι μου ειπαν. 
ipv4 και ξερο ψωμι. Μεχρι να εφαρμοστει το ipv6 θα εχει γίνει κι ο 3ος παγκοσμιος και θα εχουν λιωσει και τα κοκκαλα μας.  :Razz:

----------


## pankostas

Οπότε , πρέπει να έχουμε ενεργοποιημένο το ipv6? Δημιουργεί προβλήματα στη φόρτωση κάποιων ιστοσελίδων ή Όχι?

----------


## naxame

Δε νομιζω οτι το χρειαζομαστε ακομη.

----------


## uncharted

> Δε νομιζω οτι το χρειαζομαστε ακομη.


Μια χαρα το χρειαζομαστε (ειδικα για p2p apps), αλλο αν η μαζα ειναι καταναλωτακηδες/clients στα FB/IG και δεν τους νοιαζει το end-to-end connectivity...

----------


## bxenos

> Μια χαρα το χρειαζομαστε (ειδικα για p2p apps),...


Ακόμα και το prefix να είναι δυναμικό, το πλήρες address περιέχει κάτι από το macaddress αρα όλοι όσοι παρακολουθούν έχουν περισσότερα στοιχεία από ότι με το IPv4.

----------


## uncharted

> Ακόμα και το prefix να είναι δυναμικό, το πλήρες address περιέχει κάτι από το macaddress αρα όλοι όσοι παρακολουθούν έχουν περισσότερα στοιχεία από ότι με το IPv4.


Και τι σχεση εχει αυτο με αυτα που ειπα?

Κανε MAC spoofing αν σε καιει τοσο πολυ το privacy...

----------


## Simpleton

Αν είναι ενεργά τα privacy extensions (πράγμα που είναι το default σε Windows, Mac OS, αλλά όχι στο Linux), το επίθημα των διευθύνσεων είναι τυχαίο και δεν περιέχει τη MAC.

----------


## Zer0c00L

οι περισσότερες ιστοσελίδες που αναφέρονται στο #1 του θέματος έχουν πάψει την λειτουργία τους...τυχαίο?
μάλλον δεν πάει καλά το IPv6

----------


## galotzas

> οι περισσότερες ιστοσελίδες που αναφέρονται στο #1 του θέματος έχουν πάψει την λειτουργία τους...τυχαίο?
> μάλλον δεν πάει καλά το IPv6


Μιά χαρα πάει το V6. Δες εδω παγκοσμια στατιστικά και πάτα πανω στην ελλάδα που εχει ωραιες πληροφορίες . :-)

https://ipv6-test.com/stats/

----------


## emeliss

Έχουμε περάσει εδώ και χρόνια σε ευρεία εμπορική διάθεση. Το νήμα αναφέρεται στην αρχή που δεν έδιναν οι ISP εμπορικά IPv6, που ήθελες tunnel για να κάνεις δοκιμές κλπ.

----------

